# Disque dur WD My Book Essential illisible



## angelswarriors (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un disque dur WD My Book Essential, et il a un problème. Auparavant, il marchait niquel, c'était mon disque pour Time Machine. Mais là, il a un problème, quand je le connecte, on me dit "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur". Je suis aller voir dans l'utilitaire de disque, et il recconaissait le mien comme un DD de 2To, alors qu'il fait 500Go. Me suis dis, il y a un problème.

Je souhaite donc reformater le disque, le remettre à zéro, complètement.

Une idée de comment faire?

Merci par avance


----------



## Invité (30 Avril 2008)

Utilitaire de disque-->effacer.


----------



## angelswarriors (1 Mai 2008)

Et non...

Malheureusement, si j'essaye de faire effacer (au format Mac OS étendu (journalier)), il me dit qu'il y a une erreur.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi?!


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2008)

Essaie de le réparer d'abord.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2008)

Qu'est ce que tu essayes d'effacer ? La partition ou le disque lui-même (reformatage) ?
C'est la seconde option qu'il faut choisir.


----------



## angelswarriors (1 Mai 2008)

Impossible de réparer, la case est grisée, comme toutes les autres de la partir S.O.S d'ailleurs...

Sinon, ben pour le truc d'effacer, je me met dans l'onglet "effacer", puis je clique sur effacer en bas, donc je sais pas ce que ça supprime...


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2008)

Ca m'est arrivé une fois, j'ai réparé avec DiskWarrior et après, toutes les options étaient de nouveau disponibles.
Je ne sais pas si ça peut s'appliquer dans ton cas (ni si tu possède DW).
Au fait, tu peux poster une image pour voir si on parle bien de la même chose ?


----------



## angelswarriors (1 Mai 2008)

Je vais essayer de me procurer Disk Warrior...

Puis une image, de quoi?

Tu veux voir ma p'tite bouille, ou bien? J'ai pas bien compris...


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2008)

Meuh nan, c'est une image de ce que ça donne dans l'utilitaire de disque. Comme ça :


----------



## angelswarriors (4 Mai 2008)

Désolé du retard, j'avais pas le disque sous la main, donc impossible de faire les captures.

Voilà ce que sa donne:


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2008)

Ben, ça n'a pas l'air grisé le bouton "effacer", si ?


----------



## angelswarriors (5 Mai 2008)

Celui dans la partie S.O.S si par contre...

Puis si je clique sur effacer, avec mac OS X étendu (journalisé), il y a une erreur 2-3 secondes après le commencement de l'opération, et je ne sais pas si je dois essayer un autre mode...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2008)

angelswarriors a dit:


> Celui dans la partie S.O.S si par contre...
> 
> Puis si je clique sur effacer, avec mac OS X étendu (journalisé), il y a une erreur 2-3 secondes après le commencement de l'opération, et je ne sais pas si je dois essayer un autre mode...



De toute façon un DD de 500 Go "reconnu" comme un périphérique de 2 To, il y a un problème dès le départ ; les opérations sur se disque ne peuvent que mal se dérouler tant qu'il n'est pas correctement reconnu...
Moi j'essaierais de le débrancher et de l'ordinateur et du secteur d'attendre un peu, puis de le reconnecter en FW, ou avec un autre câble USB, au cas où (les problèmes de DD provenant de câbles défectueux ne sont pas si rares). Après, a part la poubelle ou le retour SAV....
A noter qui si la série précédente (avec le rond bleu) de disques externes WD était pas mal (enfin, très bruyante, quand même), la nouvelles série (celle avec la barre blanche au milieu) semble poser un certain nombre de problèmes de compatibilité chez les macusers (dont moi), sous certaines configurations.


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2008)

Tu peux déjà essayer de le formater dans n'importe lequel des formats disponibles.
Si ça passe, tu pourras toujours changer après pour le repasser en HFS+.


----------



## angelswarriors (5 Mai 2008)

Je vais l'envoyer en SAV je pense, ça ira beaucoup mieux...

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------

